# 240sx motor?



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I have a friend who claims that there was 2 different ka24 engines that were put in the 240sx and the way put it one of them has vvl but from the research I've done I only find one. Just wanted to get the facts. Is there 1 or 2 different engines that came stock in the 240sx?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

89-90: KA24E
91-98:KA24DE

none had vvl


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

wow...look at that....the kaptain gave some info.....and it was right!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

he learned from me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the question of the thread has been answered... 

*mafia comes in to hijack it*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *mafia comes in to hijack it*


of course..duh :loser:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i give plenty of info, just when you arent looking


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

this thread SUCKS close it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

How now brown squirrel... my nose be burnin from the peppers.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

and so the mighty have fallen.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

no vvl in the KA, however, you could have one of those super rare 200hp KAs that certain dealers ordered


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

megaseth said:


> no vvl in the KA, however, you could have one of those super rare 200hp KAs that certain dealers ordered


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

200hp? my squirrel can pump around 400 to the wheels.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you have one of those JDm BB Squirrels huh? damn, i wish i had one. what i'd really like to have is a twin gerbil system...now THATS where thepower is at!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

actually the squirrel is better than twin gerbils. the gerbils are just too fat and get too laggy.... i have the twin gerbil system....squirrel blew me away :loser:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

HA! i got all of you beat. i've got the twin ferret power! talk about hauling ass! they like the sleep a lot tho so there's some problems with getting started sometimes....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

whatever you friggin losers.. you got NOTHING on my *ultimate turbo hamster*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you've got waaaay too much time on your hands.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i did it over winter break.. that hamster is a couple of months old now


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you better rebuild him then. he's getting old, time for a rebuild. new liver, kidneys, lungs, etc..


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> you better rebuild him then. he's getting old, time for a rebuild. new liver, kidneys, lungs, etc..


that was gay  :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> that was gay  :fluffy:


 i agreee


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

do you use high grade pellets or medium grade. i'd guess something that produces a lot of methane, i mean, he *DOES* have to spool that turbo


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well in my friends Chevy Cavalier he has the twin gerbil system and I can burn tires up into the begining of 3rd gear. so ha fat and laggy my ass

Yes it will actually burn up to third gear taking off at 5000 RPM


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

with MOS, i can chirp 4th going into 5th, and then chirp 4th coming out of 5th, beat that suckas!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

look at the post with vsp3c and blackSER and check the the time they have posted their post there. they are just minutes away, meaning they were on here at the same time, including drift. well, if you think about it, when vspec said it was gay, blackSER felt punked and couldnt speak no more. why is that? probably gonna say he had to do something.

:hal: 

OWNED!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

actually, no. i went to bed because i had to be up in 6hours. whatever you want to believe tho...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

muhahahahah I OWN JORDAN!!!!!!!!

jk 

that hamster is just my beater


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you own no one. remember, i own you! i made you change your sig, and more than once. muahahahahaha...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i liked this one the best.. --> " jordan is gay "


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> i liked this one the best.. --> " jordan is gay "


 i agree jordan is gay...

lets all team up on him and see how he likes it >=]


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i liked this one the best.. --> " jordan is gay "


you like that one because you always have that fantasy. cut it out queer.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Ban!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

megaseth said:


> Ban!


shhhh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i agree

ban jordan


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

if i was to get banned, i'm sure that kevin and jeong would get banned as well. and think....jeong was being all "nice" so he could impress the mods so they'd make him a mod. that went away real fast.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, he's got some weird fantasies


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hmm, Bannings for all!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

megaseth said:


> hmm, Bannings for all!


you want to get in on this? we can get you banned too


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

we can be the Banneded Brothers!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no way me and seth will be safe. we are friends with Chris (BLueBOB)

unlike you. :jump:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, Chris has our back! *this is where you step in to back us up Chris!!*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

where is chris? he hasnt posted in a while


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm chris' brother


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> i'm chris' brother


 chris is white... *******!
hahahaha :jump:

(its not a racial slurrrr i'm azn too )


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Another pissing contest closed.


----------

